# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ Mua >  Đồ ăn tết của emptyhb

## emptyhb

Lâu lâu không có bài gì, em khoe một ít đồ điện mới sắm để chuẩn bị ăn tết.



Tất cả đầy đủ driver, chỉ duy nhất con DGM200R là chưa lấy driver (ra tết mới chuyển về được)

----------

conga, Gamo, katerman, solero

----------


## itanium7000

Ôi bộ FHA-17 của em...
Show nốt đồ cơ khí cho đủ bộ đi bác.

----------


## emptyhb

Hi, bộ của bác lấy về em vẫn để trong nilon, chưa test nốt, vì yên tâm về nguồn gốc hàng hóa rồi.

Đồ cơ khí của em thì có mấy món như này thôi


Vẫn đang lưu lạc phương trời xa cùng với acservo + biến tần g7


5 -> 7 cặp (không nhớ, vì em cất cũng lâu lâu rồi) như này, có cái block dài, cái ngắn, cái có cánh  hành trình từ 300=> 1500

Ít vitme này nữa là hết bài




Hehe!

----------

anhxco, Gamo, mig21, thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Chu choa tiểu đội vít me của bác Chánh đó à

----------


## emptyhb

Mỗi loại trong hình em lấy 1 cái thôi, riêng cái đầu là 1 cặp

----------


## solero

Nhiều đồ qua! Thèm quá đi thôi ...

----------


## ahdvip

Các bác kia dừng ngay các hành động khiến người khác thèm mà mất ngủ đi nhé  :Big Grin: . 
Ghiền mấy bộ 911 quá ^^

----------


## Luyến

ướt hết bàn phím rồi  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

bác chủ cho em hỏi cái này là cái gì ạ. bác chụp cấu tạo của nó cho em xem với thank bác.

----------


## itanium7000

> ướt hết bàn phím rồi  
> 
> bác chủ cho em hỏi cái này là cái gì ạ. bác chụp cấu tạo của nó cho em xem với thank bác.


Hộp số harmonic kèm động cơ AC servo và driver đó bác Luyến, bác xem đây:
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/33...ndex-table-FHA

----------

Luyến

----------


## occutit

Nhìn đồ chơi tết của bác chảy nước miếng.

----------


## ít nói

hix còn 2 bộ ac ông ẻm xúc nốt ko 
delta 400w đời 2008 ngon lành dây 3 mét lun hí hí 

. có thời mình cũng đầy apha bị luộc hết

----------

Gamo, solero

----------


## Diyodira

Mấy bác ăn tết kiểu này dễ bội thực quá, chia bớt cho ae ăn đi
Thanks

----------

Gamo

----------


## hoang.nvn

Chu chua mạ ơi, lác mắt em rồi ^^

----------


## Gamo

Thức ăn nhiều thế làm sao mà ăn hết? :x :x :x

----------


## itanium7000

Gọi là bội thực về điện rồi.

----------


## biết tuốt

Chu choa ,mún đi tù quá  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Khoa C3

Biến tần G7 với ACsecvo của chú đây.

----------

emptyhb

----------


## anhxco

> Biến tần G7 với ACsecvo của chú đây.


Bộ này kéo spindle à bác!

----------


## Khoa C3

Đúng rồi bác.

----------


## emptyhb

haha, cuối cùng em cũng được nhìn con biến tần G7, cảm ơn bác Nam với bác Khoa nhé. Hi vọng nó làm nên cơm cháo ;d

----------

Khoa C3

----------


## Luyến

G7 là biến Tần tiêu chuẩn vườn chuối ah bác. No lợi hại như thế nào. Có ĐK được vị trí ac spindle ko ạ? Em hỏi ngu tí

----------


## Nam CNC

kết nối cho nó encorder , nó điều khiển đúng vị trí dừng để thay dao đó, đứng bắt nó chuyển động vị trí thôi.

----------


## occutit

Thấy bác khoe hàng ăn tết, em cũng đú theo bác, vì nó mà hết tiền tiêu tết  :Frown:

----------

emptyhb

----------


## solero

Đồ ăn tết thiếu món này chắc cũng không ngon lắm cụ nhỉ?

----------

emptyhb

----------


## emptyhb

> Thấy bác khoe hàng ăn tết, em cũng đú theo bác, vì nó mà hết tiền tiêu tết


Hôm nay em đích mục sở thị đám này, phải nói là quá khủng  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 




> Đồ ăn tết thiếu món này chắc cũng không ngon lắm cụ nhỉ?


Vâng, đúng là thiếu nó ăn không ngon bác à.

----------


## Luyến

Cái này của bác thông số thế nào?

----------


## Khoa C3

334Hz, 20k rpm.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

Vâng Thank bác. Con này mà chạy cho máy gỗ thì tuyệt rồi.  Em đang kiếm hộ ông bạn con nào tốc độ chậm hơn .

----------


## Khoa C3

Con này khủng hơn nhiều con các cụ vẫn dùng chạy sắt ấy.

----------


## Nam CNC

Bác Luyến dùng con đó chạy gỗ thì xỉ nhục em nó quá , con đó 6 bạc 7xxx C P4 , chuyên chơi khuôn mẫu thép , cực đồng chính xác bác Luyến ơi.

----------


## emptyhb

> 334Hz, 20k rpm.


Khổ, bác không ghi kích thước, thông số nên anh em nghĩ nó nhỏ nhỏ cùi cùi.   :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

Kinh khủng thế cơ ah các cụ em tưởng nó cùi cùi :*

----------


## occutit

Tháo bỏ tất tần tật mọi thứ cả hộp. Em nó nặng 34kg. dài hơn 60cm. cái nòng dài kia phi 80, dài hơn 200mm.

----------

